# StrikeMaster Laser Auger ( Carb Problems )



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys, anyone know a small engine repair shop in Flint that would rebuild a carb, I took it to a guy in our neighborhood that works on small engines, he fixed my recoil but he said he couldn't get the carb to stop leaking gas..? I took him the rebuild kit I purchased from Strikemaster last year. He recommended me buying a new carb..?


----------



## insomniac (Dec 30, 2008)

Those carbs are almost impossible to rebuild. I can rebuild any carb but those. My recommendation would be the same as the guy you took it too!
Good luck


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

a lot of the times there is a diaphragm that can dry rot, rip, or not be 100% working correctly in small engine carbs that a rebuild wont fix. He could be right and you would need a new carb. that whats going on with a eskimo i got its stuck shut so it wont take fuel.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Hey guys, anyone know a small engine repair shop in Flint that would rebuild a carb, I took it to a guy in our neighborhood that works on small engines, he fixed my recoil but he said he couldn't get the carb to stop leaking gas..? I took him the rebuild kit I purchased from Strikemaster last year. He recommended me buying a new carb..?


My lazer mag express is at Atherton Road Sales right now. Same story, needs a new carb. They ordered one for me should be here by Thursday. Should be around 90 bucks, still cheaper than a new auger I guess.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Does it have a Solo engine? I'm not saying your carb is not leaking but there is a vent tube in the fuel tank that can be plugged. Basically if you keep your power auger in your vehicle the fuel tank tends to expand and contract like a fuel can would during the hot summer months. The vent is what may be the problem, surely the cheaper starting point. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Picked up my Auger today, after looking on StrikeMaster's website I had a good Idea what the problem was when Marvin said he couldn't get the carb to stop leaking gas, sure enough it was the little plastic/nylon elbow that attaches to a little nipple on the carb. It developed a small crack on the backside that you couldn't see, it's a $1.50 part. I'm going to swing by Atherton Rd Sales or Brady's before I go to work tomorrow to see if they might have a part like that? Brady's was listed as a Tecumseh Service Center. Just watched a You Tube Video on Rebuilding the carb, I've got the kit and it didn't look all that hard think I'll tackle that tomorrow, hopefully she'll be up and running by the weekend!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys, I've ordered parts from D-Rock a Authorized StrikeMaster Service Center out of Minnesota, (Throttle Linkage twice, and Recoil & Carb Kit ) stuff arrived in just a few days. They had carbs for Tecumseh and Solo engines on there, Atherton Rd Sales did you good on the price, as they were listed at $69.95 ...


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

D rock is THE place to get your parts. I have 9" laser mag too and had same plastic piece crack and got my stuff from them. I do need to rebuild carb too....but now I'm using a dewalt and a new 6" laser so I'm not in a rush.

Get new blades from d rock if your size is hard to find. They bought out all of the old blades for the models that are discontinued. I made sure to get a spare set....still need to send them the old ones to get sharpened (3 blade set).

I also got a new gov spring which can get "sprung"' taking carb off.

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

If the tube is cracked there is a solution called rapid fix. Looks like really thin super glue with a second bottle of powder. Stuff works amazingly well on hard to get parts and just to get you out of a jamb. Have fixed many gas tanks at work. Was way cheaper for the customer and faster. It is a permanent fix.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I third the recommendation for D-rock. I had an old OPE, Tecumseh auger that needed a carb a couple years ago. I called and a girl answered the phone. She knew exactly what I needed and I had it in a couple days.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Picked up my Auger today, after looking on StrikeMaster's website I had a good Idea what the problem was when Marvin said he couldn't get the carb to stop leaking gas, sure enough it was the little plastic/nylon elbow that attaches to a little nipple on the carb. It developed a small crack on the backside that you couldn't see, it's a $1.50 part. I'm going to swing by Atherton Rd Sales or Brady's before I go to work tomorrow to see if they might have a part like that? Brady's was listed as a Tecumseh Service Center. Just watched a You Tube Video on Rebuilding the carb, I've got the kit and it didn't look all that hard think I'll tackle that tomorrow, hopefully she'll be up and running by the weekend!


Mine did the exact same thing, I figured it happened as the fuel line had shrunk up and pulled against it. Glad it didn't brake the nipple off the plastic fuel tank! As said, it's a $1.50 part, I ordered in on Ebay and replaced the fuel line with the good yellow/alcohol proof stuff, made it about an inch and half longer just in case.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Its amazing that the plastic piece snaps over the barb and seals properly.

Trying to do a repair by gluing is not an option because it is a press fit between the plastic piece and the barb that comes out of the carb.

The plastic part is Acetal (Delrin) and I'm not sure any plastic glues will work because it is a very high resistant plastic to solvents and fuels.

Another place to get Tecumseh parts is Jacks Small Engine Repair - they have it all for the Tecumseh's - just give them the info off of your ID plate on the engine.


----------

